# Free Book Finds (November 2012) - Please, No Self Promotion!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the October 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)

For Kids:     

Contemporary Fiction/Romance: 

Mystery/Crime:


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Between Boyfriends

humorous
chic lit​


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Currently free on his website only, NOT Amazon. *Private Lies* by Warren Adler

http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway

Two couples are caught in an emotional web of adultery and deception that turns deadly on an African safari.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004UB119E/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=gemmayhallida-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B004UB119E


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Tony Black's novel, The Storm Without, published by Blasted Heath is free today - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Storm-Without-Michie-thriller-ebook/dp/B008B11O1Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1352999394&sr=1-1

I gave it a solid 4 stars in my Amazon review.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A6BRG6E?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00A6BRG6E








http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005M667P4/?tag=theereadercafe-20








http://www.amazon.com/You-Dont-Know-Jack-ebook/dp/B00866GOCI/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1337998207&sr=1-6


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

2012 Best Indie Book of the Year Top 5 Finalist in *Mystery/Thriller* on The Kindle Book Review. Lots of positive reviews and FREE on November 15 and 16:

The Fall of Billy Hitchings (A John Reeves Novel)


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Wool

science fiction​


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Torch-Ginger-Crime-Series-ebook/dp/B008KUCI3O/ref=tmm_kin_title_0 Free until November 24, 2012








http://www.amazon.com/Totlandia-Onesies-Book-Fall-ebook/dp/B00A4PJYQW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1353454075&sr=1-1&keywords=totlandia


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Whereas, it has been a day or two since anything was added ...



And ...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Striker: Confessions of an Identity Theft Diva [Kindle Edition] by Mamet
FREE KINDLE BOOK! Book was written by a single mom with 3 kids. 
http://wlmpr.us/SCoaITDk

Based on Actual Events Happening in the World Today.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the December Free Book Find thread, please go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134562.0.html

Betsy


----------

